

Oracle has just given you another reason not to install Java on your Mac - tshtf
https://grahamcluley.com/2015/03/oracle-java-mac/

======
mark_l_watson
I really dislike Java trashing articles. For sure, don't enable Java in web
browsers unless you really need it, but Java itself is very useful given
languages like Clojure and Scala that run on the JVM.

When installing Java it has always been very clear how to avoid the 3rd party
stuff.

------
rdsnsca
Haven't had Java installed on any on my Macs for at least 5 years. I don't
miss it at all.

------
john_other
I thought they'd been doing that for years on windows installs...

------
tsomctl
Click bait blog spam. The Mac installer will now optionally install the Ask
toolbar, the same as it always has on Windows. You're still free to opt out of
it at install. Yes, it's annoying and rude of Oracle, but not unusual.

